
Tips for marketing a Kickstarter campaign? - jkuria
https://capitalandgrowth.org/questions/1106/tips-for-marketing-a-kickstarter-campaign.html
======
lingzb
My key takeaway: "The video is the most important part of your marketing
strategy."

That's definitely the only thing I look at when I check out a Kickstarter
campaign.

